# 8 new reviews for Australia- 1 New Zealand



## overthehill (Jul 22, 2006)

Kristin just updated the Review Pages for many Australian resorts and one New Zealand resort with the photos and reviews I submitted over the past few weeks. Some are the first reveiws for the resort.
Enjoy.


----------

